# Cool touch steam wand?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hiya,

Anyone know where I can get one of the above to fit on a Fracino classic please?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that's something I'd be interested in, just bought a couple of the rubber sleeves and they don't fit and are really thin.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The cool wands I have seen appear to be a standard wand with a plastic tube liner inside, hence the reduction in steam power.

Could be worth removing the wand / steam tip to see if it is feasable to install a plastic tube/ liner.


----------

